# catasetum flask



## orchid527 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just had to share this. It is a flask I received yesterday from SVO. In 30 years of buying flasks this is the nicest one I have ever received, by far. I had been wanted to buy a plant of Ctsm. Frilly Doris, when I coincidentally received a new flask listing from SVO. On the list was a cross of 2 awarded Frilly Doris parents at a reasonable price, so I bought one. It has dozens of seedlings nearly 6 inches tall with pseudobulbs and flawless leaves. It looks like some could bloom within 3 years.

Mike


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 27, 2013)

:clap::clap: I love Frilly Doris! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 28, 2013)

So do I! I don't know what it is, but I really love it. Most (non-orchid) people I talk to think it's ugly because of the colors and shape.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap: I love Frilly Doris! :smitten::smitten:



Me, too!
Good luck with these!


----------

